# Turkey tagine with sweet potatoes



## Morocco (Aug 16, 2012)

Ingredients:

1kg of turkey legs chopped
300g sweet potatoes, peeled, chopped into pieces of 4 cm
400g of chickpeas,strained
1/2 teaspoon of saffron filaments
125ml (/ 2 cup) of hot chicken stock
1/2 cup of chopped fresh cilantro
1/2 cup of chopped fresh parsley
1/2 cup of chopped fresh mint
turmeric
1/2 teaspoon of ras el hanout
1/2 teaspoon of cayenne pepper
fresh coriander sprigs (to serve)
fresh mint leaves (to serve)
Preparing turkey tagine with sweet potatoes:

To prepare therecipe of turkey  tagine with sweet potatoes:


Put the saffron in a small pot resistant to heat. Add boiling water and leave it for 20 minutes to infuse.

Mix the coriander, parsley, mint, turmeric, ras el hanout, cayenne pepper, saffron and turkey mixture into a large bowl. Cover with plastic wrap and refrigerate for 2 hours to marinate.

Add sweet potatoes to turkey mixture and mix well. Transfer to a tagine or a pot. Cover and cook over low heat for 45 minutes or until turkey pieces are well cooked.

Add the chickpeas. Cover and cook for 10 minutes. Garnish the turkey tagine with sweet potatoes with sprigs of cilantro and mint leaves.
Source:Moroccan cooking recipes


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Aug 16, 2012)

Thank you for the recipe, I will get Harry to bring his Tagine over on his next visit so we can make it.


----------



## Morocco (Aug 16, 2012)

when you make try to send me some picture


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Aug 16, 2012)

My pleasure this is a lamb tagine harry made for us.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Mint tea


----------



## Morocco (Aug 16, 2012)

sweet sweet tagine


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 27, 2012)

Sounds fabulous, thanks for sharing 



Morocco said:


> Ingredients:
> 
> 1kg of turkey legs chopped
> 300g sweet potatoes, peeled, chopped into pieces of 4 cm
> ...


----------



## Harry Cobean (Aug 27, 2012)

Morocco said:


> sweet sweet tagine


it was sweet to be sure morocco & your recipe sounds like a winner!
moroccan food is so underated imo.it's like mexican cuisine in that it is incredibly diverse!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 27, 2012)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> My pleasure this is a lamb tagine harry made for us.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That looks nice too


----------

